# Brewing supplies Adelaide Hills



## NuggetSA (4/3/13)

Hey,
Any fellow Adelaide Hillians got any advice on where to get brewing gear (extracts, fermentables etc) in the Hills? Failing that an online shop that is pretty quick and well priced?

I have been getting some stuff from Brewcraft but not overly happy with the results vs price (partly me). Don't get down to the city often so looking local.

Cheers!


----------



## drsmurto (4/3/13)

Which part of the hills do you live in?


----------



## manticle (4/3/13)

http://brewadelaide.com/retail/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&zenid=edec6f180922ed0457071149eb6d5b5a


----------



## NuggetSA (4/3/13)

Near Barker...

Is that BrewAdelaide place alright? I've seen it before but thought it looked a little dodgy? More than happy to be wrong he has some nice stuff.


----------



## drsmurto (4/3/13)

Nige @ BrewAdelaide delivers for free on Fridays in the metro area. I work in town so I get deliveries to my work for myself (Mt Torrens) and another fellow hillbilly (Nairne). Sign up over on the BA forum and you'll find a few more hills dwelling brewers. Depending on how often you order I may be able to drop gear off to you as I am already going to the Mt Barker exit. Just need to time your orders so they coincide with mine and Robbos (Nairne). PM me over on BrewAdelaide.

No HB supplies in the hills since the Grumpys HB section shut up shop. I used to drop in their at least weekly for HB goodies and a pint and a chat with Voosher.


----------



## manticle (4/3/13)

Never ordered from him as I'm not local but he has a good reputation among those who have. Used to be a regular contributor here and I've never heard a bad word said against him.


----------



## robbo5253 (4/3/13)

If your place is too far out the way for DrSmurto, I am happy for you him to drop your gear at my place then you can collect when it suits.

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## NuggetSA (4/3/13)

Sweet, my missus works in town so can probably get it dropped in to her but thanks heaps guys. His prices are a good couple of bucks lower than brewcraft for the same stuff as well so I'm chuffed 

I used to frequent Grumpies as well when I first started out - their Boston Cream kit was a bloody pearler. When they started winding down I went to kit n' kilo which was a slippery slope to crap beer...


----------



## manticle (4/3/13)

You'll probably find his quality and knowledge of brewing and product superior to Brewcraft as well.


----------



## bignath (4/3/13)

manticle said:


> You'll probably find his quality and knowledge of brewing and product superior to Brewcraft as well.


Agreed and confirmed.


----------



## raven19 (5/3/13)

Another Hills Brewer here, confirming Brew Adelaide stocks pretty much everything you need ingredient wise for brewing.


----------



## AmberDigits (5/3/13)

I think BrewAdelaide is great value for money.
I get all my stuff from them now and the guy I emailed (Nigel I think) was extremely helpful with his time and advice.

AD


----------



## gravey (5/3/13)

You'll probably find joining the BA forums to be pretty beneficial too, if you want to engage in the social side of brewing (case swaps, monthly brewing club, etc, etc). Not to mention the bulk buys (often organised by Nige), excellent advice and general awesomeness of the other Adelaide brewers there.


----------



## NuggetSA (5/3/13)

Sweet, thanks all and will do


----------



## fatkiwi (5/3/13)

Might want to check this one at as well beerbelly.com.au They've got a bigger range and a lot of the stuff is fresher/better priced/more for the same price. just noticed their website has got better than the old one they used to have too. they use couriers to deliver so can get it sent to your house or pick it up from their shop. Amandas pretty helpful too.


----------



## MaltyHops (5/3/13)

Wow! Talk about lurking quietly away!


----------



## spog (5/3/13)

have bought from both suppliers and both are goodo,ahh the good old days with Grumpy's Boston Cream Ale.....cheers...spog...


----------



## fatkiwi (5/3/13)

MaltyHops said:


> Wow! Talk about lurking quietly away!


Don't like to post (more reading for advice occasionaly) but got some good advice with a recent order that saved a 50lt brew so thought i owed it to them to help out.


----------



## manticle (5/3/13)

As far as I'm aware, beerbelly is exclusively AG which may not be what the OP is after.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/3/13)

Last I was there they had a small selection of kits and extracts


----------



## manticle (5/3/13)

Fair enough. I couldn't see them on the website.


----------



## NuggetSA (5/3/13)

At present I'm only setup for kits but I did check them out the other day, will remember them when I undoubtedly expand my brewing down the track


----------



## Nevalicious (5/3/13)

Nige stocks LME and fresh hops (at very bloody competitive prices) so you can make that step up from K & K to extracts. Wont be long before you've go the itch to AG!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/3/13)

DrSmurto said:


> Nige @ BrewAdelaide delivers for free on Fridays in the metro area.


What in person? I will have to order some stuff.
Nev


----------



## np1962 (5/3/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What in person? I will have to order some stuff.
> Nev


Need to check your postcode Nev,
May be over your way late April visiting the son and granddaughter, should catch up.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/3/13)

NigeP62 said:


> Need to check your postcode Nev,
> May be over your way late April visiting the son and granddaughter, should catch up.


Its a date, bring your best liver :drinks:
Now thats what I call service.
Nev


----------



## Stu Brew (29/7/16)

Im reviving this because Mt Barker seems to be getting a few brew shops now.

According to Google there are now 3 place,

Brewcraft (havnt been in yet cause they're not cheap), Ill be forced to go one day im sure. Never bought grain from them so Im not to sure on the quality if they even have it.

Mt Barker Brewing supplies, I went in and they wanted $9 a kg for grain. 1kg bags were the only size. Very very fresh packet yeasts though also $6.75 is a bit pricey on that. No liquid yeast at all. A few blackrock kits I didnt even check the prices though so probably a bit up there. Heaps of fittings and stuff....

Another place is popping up on a google search called Adelaide Hills Brewing supplies on Mclaren Street, Mount Barker

Anyone been to the Adelaide Hills Brewing supplies place its possibly just for wine....?


----------



## spog (29/7/16)

Brewmaker at Holden Hill has a good supply,be good place to have a look at.


----------



## Stu Brew (29/7/16)

spog said:


> Brewmaker at Holden Hill has a good supply,be good place to have a look at.


Thats an hour both directions.......think ill pass


----------



## Killer Brew (29/7/16)

Brewcraft are terrible. Overpriced, only dry yeast, can't mill grain and the people working there know nothing about brewing to top it off. "Hey mate, need a yeast for a wheat beer, would you recommend the safale or the mangrove jacks do you think?" "They are all the same mate..." Righto.


----------



## Killer Brew (29/7/16)

Beerbelly are the go in my view. Great range, competitive pricing, good online shop, will mill recipe to order and delivery is a flat $6 anywhere in adelaide metro.


----------



## Crakkers (30/7/16)

Killer Brew said:


> Beerbelly are the go in my view. Great range, competitive pricing, good online shop, will mill recipe to order and delivery is a flat $6 anywhere in adelaide metro.


I got a delivery from Beerbelly yesterday - 9kg of various spec malts, 2 packs of hops and 2 dry yeasts. It came to $81 which included the delivery charge of $6.50 (it would cost me more than that in fuel to drive there & back).
The same order from Brewcraft would have come to $101 - and I'd have to go and get it!


----------

